# San Miguel blocked at RV corner 6/2



## screamindoggies (May 28, 2008)

The San Miguel river near Telluride has a new root ball strainer and pinned raft at the section known as RV corner about 1/3 mile above the Specie creek put in. There is a kayak sneak to the left but rafts will have a very tough time getting through. The owner of the boat is going to attempt removal today. This spot has a camping area ,turnout, visable from the road. Check it out before running!


----------



## screamindoggies (May 28, 2008)

*update RV corner*

Just went and looked at the pinned boat. It's still in the river and some local guides were working on its removal. Rafts can get by it, stay tucked against the right bank and pull. The left side looks to tight even for kayaks. For scouting look for mile marker 84 on hwy.


----------

